#  Erste Hilfe >   Schmerzen nach Wurzelbehandlung am Zahn >

## juce

Was kann man da am besten machen? Mein nächster Termin ist erst wieder nächste Woche. Wäre für alle guten Tipps sehr dankbar, mittlerweile schmerzt das so richtig. :/
Danke euch allen im vorab

----------


## Läuft

Manchmal kann ein Zahn auch erstmal offen bleiben mit zB dem Medikament ChKM
( Chlorphenol-Kampfer-Menthol ) im Wurzelkanal.
Nach dem zweiten Termin sollten die Beschwerden besser werden, wenn der Zahn weiter aufbereitet wurde. Was Du erstmal machen kannst ist die Seite und den Zahn wenig belasten, vorrangig auf der anderen Seite kauen und bei Schmerzen hilft immer kühlen etwas, von außen mit einem Coldpack, nicht eiskalt anwenden. Gute Besserung.  
Ich empfehle dir auch folgenden Ratgeber Artikel zum Thema: Schmerzen nach Wurzelbehandlung âº Schnelle wirksame HIlfe!  
Hoffe es hilft, gute Besserung!

----------


## Fragehagen

Ich leide öfter an Zahnentzündungen und benutze in solchen Fällen Chlorhexamed, das bringt Linderung bereits am nächsten Tag

----------

